Hey Googlers, what is the significance of 7bbb41211116? - arthurcolle
======
dizzy3gg
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52729609/domain-name-
wit...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/52729609/domain-name-without-top-
level-domain)

~~~
arthurcolle
I just posted that...

------
andrewmcwatters
Well, IP addresses are just numbers, so you could convert that to an IP
address, then do a whois lookup if you wanted.

7bbb41211116 => 136044181786902 => 65.33.17.22

~~~
mindcrime
ARIN shows that as a Roadrunner IP, so I'm not so sure that's the right
answer. Unless that's actually the OP's IP address on RR and it was auto-
detected and plugged in programmatically somehow.

------
chaosmachine
It's the right length for a mac address:

7b:bb:41:21:11:16

~~~
arthurcolle
As you can see from the SO question that was posted as a comment, I am running
the TF Docker image and figured that it must be an internal domain - I didn't
realize this was a thing, but on deeper reflection, since blog.google
evidences custom TLDs (ccTLDs iirc) I'm a bit confused why everyone can't have
their own TLD and be able to run their own internal networks. Guessed it was
related to Google's internal domain(s). How does one establish your own TLD
domain? Can you just make it happen yourself without paying anyone else? I
mean after all I have all these computers that are sitting unused, it seems
technically feasible to deploy my own network and write adapters to make it
just compatible enough with the rest of the Internet to get what I need in
terms of information

~~~
mindcrime
You can create whatever arbitrary naming convention you want for internal
networks, and use either hosts files or your own private DNS server to resolve
those names. But if your scheme overlaps with something that's published
publicly, it's probably going to cause problems at some point.

There's a little bit of info in some RFC's about special / reserved names,
which are dedicated to certain special uses. See, for example:

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6761](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6761)

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606)

In years past, a lot of people would just pick a tld that didn't exist and
then use that for internal domain names. That was probably safe back when new
TLD's came into existence very infrequently. In this day and age, TLD
squatting is a risky proposition, as seen here:

[https://medium.engineering/use-a-dev-domain-not-
anymore-9521...](https://medium.engineering/use-a-dev-domain-not-
anymore-95219778e6fd)

